# Royal-Grow Fertilizer



## big_country (Aug 29, 2011)

Has anyone saw or herd or used Royal-Grow fertilizer. If so what is your input on this product. Would this be another snake oil product or a legit product ?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If their claiming all your going to need is a fraction of what it would take with a standard fertilizer program, run the other way.

The ones I get a kick out of are the ones that claim all you need to do is mix the product with water and spray a few gallons to the acre to take care of all your fertilizer needs.

Lots of snake oil and foo foo juice out there so buyer beware.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

"Royal-Grow offers many different nutrient blends, soil conditioners and herbicide adjuvants."

A fool and his money are soon parted.........


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm just glad to see the rabbit shit fertilizer topic title gone as the last topic.


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

Another "me-too" liquid fertilizer. Still triple the cost per acre compared to granular if you apply both at the same rate. The math doesn't lie.


----------

